# MUVER Ridesharing App



## MrSG (May 17, 2017)

Anyone heard of the MUVER Ridesharing app? I got a random text with a link to download. I'm assuming its supposed to be similar to MYSTRO.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

*Muver - your ridesharing assistant*
*muver*.taxi
*Muver* - your ridesharing assistant. How can you earn extra 30% with *Muver*? It's been proved by thousands of professional taxi drivers that working with several ridesharing apps at the same time increase driver's income per hour due to low needless idling and the option to choose the most profitable trips.

Looks interesting, especially if you have a large vehicle but YOU are the one doing the lifting and moving.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

The last rideshare company that used a misspelled word as it's name didn't work out so well.

At least Uber knows how to spell the word "Uber".


----------



## DPF (Sep 12, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> *Muver - your ridesharing assistant*
> *muver*.taxi
> *Muver* - your ridesharing assistant. How can you earn extra 30% with *Muver*? It's been proved by thousands of professional taxi drivers that working with several ridesharing apps at the same time increase driver's income per hour due to low needless idling and the option to choose the most profitable trips.
> 
> Looks interesting, especially if you have a large vehicle but YOU are the one doing the lifting and moving.





MrSG said:


> Anyone heard of the MUVER Ridesharing app? I got a random text with a link to download. I'm assuming its supposed to be similar to MYSTRO.


I got a test and email yesterday but haven't looked into it yet. I cant get Mystro ( or the new version of it either) to download or work correctly with my iPhone or with Lyft. So right now Mystro is pretty useless for me. So perhaps Muver might work better? Will try it and see whats up with it.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I tried Muver and as soon as I accepted an Uber ping the Lyft app took over and started flashing so fast I could hardly see the screen. I had to shut the phone off, wait and then remove Muver. Missed the Uber ride because of this.


----------



## hotcallemarcus (Dec 1, 2021)

MrSG said:


> Anyone heard of the MUVER Ridesharing app? I got a random text with a link to download. I'm assuming its supposed to be similar to MYSTRO.


Do not waste your time. Does not always work. It has cost me several losts rides and made my acceptance rate very low. Also, they do not refund your monies. I was on autopay and cancel well ahead of renewal time but they still took the money. I had to file dispute with my bank and I finally got the monies returned.
Beware.


----------

